# anyone with pics of black painted altezzas on a appication



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

anyone have a pic of black painted altezza on a application? i'm looking at pics of the new RX-8 and has taillights that look similar to black altezzas and it made me reconsider these.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

No one has made black altezzas for the sentra. Only chrome and gunmetal. Liuspeed had his altezzas taken apart and painted black which he sold.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah who ever he sold them too--hasnt posted anything about em....He should have sold them to me!!!

I want to know how this would look too.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ill be making a new set..

the ones that got sent to the guy i sold got damaged pretty badly during the shipping so im in progress of making another pair.

so bear with me while i make another one.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Dont U mean another two.....  ...preferably 3-d style for me-just to remind you-lol


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

anyone with a oven can take apart some altezzas and paint them. isn't like liuspeed is the only person who can make them. i know somebody somewhere has opened them up and painted them besides him. damn i wish i had the photoshopping skills to paint the chrome black but still have the clear outer housing. well first i need photoshop and thats a big download for 56k.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I guess I could just but a set and do it myself.....but Uknow laziness and IM just not too comfortable with opening and re-sealing lights.....

Anyways I gotta do something cuz these stocks look so not good...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i just noticed it mp2050 but the sentra is looking tight. u got any side skirts or rear bumper yet? oh nevermind i see it in your signature. can you send me a side pic of your car? i really want to see what the m3 side skirts look like on our cars.
[email protected]


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *i just noticed it mp2050 but the sentra is looking tight. u got any side skirts or rear bumper yet? oh nevermind i see it in your signature. can you send me a side pic of your car? i really want to see what the m3 side skirts look like on our cars.
> [email protected]otmail.com *


The best I could do is what I have in the member's forum...Ill have sum new pics soon for ya...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *anyone with a oven can take apart some altezzas and paint them. isn't like liuspeed is the only person who can make them. i know somebody somewhere has opened them up and painted them besides him. damn i wish i had the photoshopping skills to paint the chrome black but still have the clear outer housing. well first i need photoshop and thats a big download for 56k. *


hey i didnt say im the only one that can do these..

MP2050.. the 3-D altezza i gotta do way later.. gotta work on my car.. all ur rides are beating mine and i gotta do some work.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

nah i'm not saying that u said that u were the only one who can make them. it just technokid made it seem that way so i was just pointing out the fact that some one could have bought the regular altezzas and paint them. I have noticed one thing. we do have some of the better looking chrome altezzas. this silverado parked beside me today and the altezzas on it looked like shit. i think he would have been better off getting the new euro tails apc has or getting the stock tails off of the 2003.
speaking of those tails those are what i want to make my altezzas look like (2003 chevy silverado) but i don't know how or even want to try to make that outer plastic piece conform around the altezza body.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

too bad the oven usually warps taillights becuase they arent heat tempered. i would recommend trying it unless you used extremely low heat. late


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well according to these forums, liuspeed is the only who has done them. I know anyone can take them apart and do it themselves but many people are lazy. Also there is that chance of the lense cracking and/or not being sealed properly allowing moisture to get in and fog up the lenses as many have experienced without modifying the altezzas themselves.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

I saw these and they look interesting and was wondering if anyone had them on the forum... guess not?

Ebay for only $85

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33716&item=2449487074


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the thing with those is that they like all sentra altezzas have a high chance of leaking water into the housing.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

might i reccomend the sel tails :shameless plug:







  
i'll show off these tails as much as possible .
but back on subject. they make black altezzas for are cars. i say just get those ebay ones and do a little siliconing.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

i DEFINITELY would not buy these for my car ... was only wondering about them because they looked interesting. xt out - where'd u get ur SE-L tails from? i've been searching ebay/classifieds/for sale forum to no avail !! i also read somewhere that if i call Mossy, they can help me get a set.. but are they going to rape me with the price?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......i thought about throwing a set of the altezzas on my car, but it would look like crap unless i did something with that stupid red bar.......which there isnt that much of an option out there, either find the grey one, paint it, beg someone to make more of those LED ones (hint hint hint), or try n make my own with my crappy 'glassing skillz.


as for the se-l tails, you, and about everyone on here wants a set of em....so........wait in line f00


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

everyone that wants em wants em cheap. either continue waiting in line for something that comes around once in a blue moon or go get em from mossy. greg says there's plenty to go around, but yes, you do get raped. $90 per side im afraid.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

or use car parts.com... I got mine from there for 80 shipped for the set... cheaper than ebay altezzas.... and I see them on there all the time. You just have to look.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oh yeah. i forgot about that. good pt dryboy. a lot of the time the yards don't give a real detailed description so its hard to find something like that sometimes.
if you're looking for the grey or black rear center panel this is A REAL GOOD PLACE TO LOOK!!!! i see THOSE quite a bit. now start searchin you sel and XE imposters!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

xt_out said:


> now start searchin you sel imposters!!!!


u call?


----------

